# ipod nano 6 vs 7



## johndu13 (20 Juillet 2013)

bonjour 

possedant un telephone tactile
ca me gene de lutiliser  en tant que lecteur mp3

donc je recherche un mp3 pour mes séances de sport

jhesite avec le nano 6 que je peux clipper
(le cotée montre maurait plus
mais je possède déjà une monde classe
et une montre sport(waterproof)

ou alors le nano 7 avec un brassard 

qui a quoi ? qui l'utilise pour du sport ?

quen pensez vous ?

merci bien

ps/je parle pas de lipod basic car j'ai besoin des fonction de nike +(chronomètre.


----------



## johndu13 (25 Août 2013)

je cloture le sujet vu le nombre de reponse 

je n'ai plus le temps de repondre a tous le monde 

c'est trop de travail et trop compliquer de repondre

finalement j'ai pris mon smartphone(coqué et filmé)

avec brassard 

et une bonne paire d'ecouteur intra


----------

